# BFG All Terrain vs Nitto Trail Grappler



## HawgHunterMK (Jul 29, 2011)

Been looking at both tires have some bfg all terrains now and they last fairly long anyone have an idea if the trails will last close to as long or will they strip as quickly as the mud grapplers? (33's on a reg cab ranger)


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 29, 2011)

Not sure on the Nittos...but I had some Yokohama Geolander A/Ts that were pretty good ride and had good tread life.  Might check them out.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 29, 2011)

Read a review a few months ago in a diesel mag about the Trail Grapplers.  They have really good tread life compared to the Mud Grapplers.  It went Terra, Trail, Mud as far as tread life with each having their strong points.  I was to say some have had 40-50k on them with heavy duty trucks.


----------



## 73JER (Aug 1, 2011)

I had BFG'S on last time. When I put the lift on I went with Trail Grapplers because of cost. Glad I did the Trail Grapplers are a great tire.


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 2, 2011)

Iv got bfg's on my ranger, 3/4 worn with 64,000 miles. Ill be getting another set.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know the BFG looks good but go with the Nitto. Trust me, you will be happier. BFG's are not what they use to be. Mine are hopping and they cant get them to balance. Next week they are probably coming off and a new set going on. It will be on there dime too. Google BFG tires want balance. You will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Aug 18, 2011)

I've got roughly 20k miles on my Terra grapplers and they look almost new...I can see getting 60-70k miles easily..they arent the best in the mud but do well enough..I used to run xterrains but got a great deal on these I couldnt pass up. They're quiet and ride smooth


----------



## Joker (Aug 18, 2011)

I have had both on a 2007 Toyota Tacoma and I like the BFG's better. I got a smoother ride and they where much quieter. I got 65000 out of the BFG's and about the same out of the Nitto's


----------



## huntnboy (Aug 24, 2011)

Nitto trail got them on my chevy 2500 an love them


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 26, 2011)

BFG AT's for me.........passed on the nittos at 250 bucks per set cheaper. The puncture resistance nature of the tire, along with sidewall and bead protection alone kept me from changing to another brand.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 26, 2011)

Todd_GA_CO_09 said:


> I know the BFG looks good but go with the Nitto. Trust me, you will be happier. BFG's are not what they use to be. Mine are hopping and they cant get them to balance. Next week they are probably coming off and a new set going on. It will be on there dime too. Google BFG tires want balance. You will see what I'm talking about.



I've got Hummer take off BFGs. 315 whatevers. I've got one out of balance right now.. could just as easily be wheels, suspension or your shop's issue.. No tire can shift it's own rubber weight around.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 26, 2011)

I've never liked  BFG's for mud. My buddy with some cheap MTs ran through some slop (not a hole) with ease in his '97 Ram. I had my BFG AT's on my '01 Offroad and spun like crazy with the same foot. Of course, just as many other things can be involved than the tire, just like with balancing.

IMO, get something used and get it cheap. I've got $-25 in my 315's.. Yeah, that's right... I've got 15k out of them already and another 15k to go... with a full size spare.


----------



## hammerz71 (Sep 17, 2011)

I've had two sets of BFG A/Ts in my life.  One on a '95 Ford diesel and the other on an early '90s Chevy gasser 4x4.  Both sets wore unevenly and cupped, the ones on the Ford did so before they hit 12,000 miles.  Tire dealer kept blaming my truck, but I yanked them at 18k miles and replaced them with a set of Mickey Thompson MTXs and they were perfectly fine for the 27k miles I kept the truck - without making any changes to the truck!

I've only put either Mickey Thompson or Dick Cepek tires on my trucks since.  Not cheap, but they perform and last forever.

I've got a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers on my Grand Cherokee 4x4, about three years now, 20k miles and are just starting to show initial wear.  Great trail tire, ok in mud as long as it ain't too deep.  Probably the best wet pavement tire I've ever had.

The Trail Grappler is supposed to be a "compromise" tire between the very road friendly Terra Grappler and the great in mud - poor on pavement Mud Grappler.  Most guys on the truck forum where I'm an admin who have them, love them...


----------



## rance56 (Sep 30, 2011)

http://us.coopertire.com/Tires/Light-Truck/DISCOVERER-A-T3.aspx

i went with these tires, american comapny and affordable and new design. they had a demo that was pretty impressive.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2011)

rance56 said:


> http://us.coopertire.com/Tires/Light-Truck/DISCOVERER-A-T3.aspx
> 
> i went with these tires, american comapny and affordable and new design. they had a demo that was pretty impressive.


Are those cheaper? I gotta have a set. Been running revos on mine the last 2 sets. Only reason I went with them the second time is a ROCK went through one and busted it.So I just had to buy 3. Anyhow they go decent but tire wear life sucks and Ive not missed a rotation.


----------



## hammerz71 (Sep 30, 2011)

rance56 said:


> http://us.coopertire.com/Tires/Light-Truck/DISCOVERER-A-T3.aspx
> 
> i went with these tires, american comapny and affordable and new design. they had a demo that was pretty impressive.



I read a review on these in a 4x4 mag about two months ago.  They are the first tire offered by Cooper that were designed from scratch by the engineers that came over from the Mickey Thompson/Dick Cepek acquisition.  
Legendary off-road Mickey/Cepek design, Cooper pricing, US made, hard to go wrong with this tire...


----------



## pb4ugotobed (Oct 6, 2011)

If you need to dig through any kind of mud, stay away from the bfg all terrain.  Unless you're bouncing the tach off the rev limiter they won't clean and you'll just have 33" slicks.  I had a set of these on my rig for about a month when I bought it.  The tires were almost brand new, and sucked.  I'll never buy a set of those.

The trail grappler is a much better choice, but very pricey.  

Bar none, the best tire I've had off road were swamper TSL's.  You simply can't stop them.  The radials actually ride pretty smooth too.  just don't expect to get a ton of life out of them, you'd be lucky to get 30k outta them.

I had a set of pro comp mud terrains on my 4runner and loved them.  Strong tire, cleans well, and when I sold the truck I had about 30k miles on them, with about 10/32 to 11/32 tread depth left (just a hair over 50%).  Kinda noisy, but balanced and rode well.

Another great one to look at is made by interco, called the TRXUS MT,  awesome all around mud/trail/street tire.  Wear well, and clean themselves very easily.  These are made by interco, the same folks that make swampers and groundhawg tires.

Granted, I tend to go through some pretty sloppy stuff (do a youtube search for black hole canaveral groves) and you'll see where we play, that's about 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## ribber (Oct 6, 2011)

Todd_GA_CO_09 said:


> I know the BFG looks good but go with the Nitto. Trust me, you will be happier. BFG's are not what they use to be. Mine are hopping and they cant get them to balance. Next week they are probably coming off and a new set going on. It will be on there dime too. Google BFG tires want balance. You will see what I'm talking about.



i just took a set off(bfg at) where 3 of them were out of round and would not balance. tread wear was great but they were some of the worst riding tires i ever had.i had a set @10 years ago that were awesome but not these and a lot of folks swear by them and get a lot of miles. not sure if i got a bad set but i will not be buying anymore but i did buy another bfg,the new rugged terrain. if i have problems with them i'm done with bfg.


----------



## poolman67 (Oct 6, 2011)

Toyo tires are the way to go.  I have a F-250 on 38".  I pull an small trailer for work around town plus some highway miles and I get 40,000 mile out of them.


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 6, 2011)

Toyo and Nitto are sister companies, the tires come out of the same plants...


----------



## archerholic (Oct 6, 2011)

Terra Grapplers all the way. Working on my 3rd set. Couldn't be happier. BFG cake up instantly and do not self clean. I always wonder why some use the BFG's. I have noticed in many large parking lots most rugged vehicles have the Grapplers. There is a reason for that.


----------



## 2tines (Oct 6, 2011)

i had nitto terragrapplers on f250 long bed for 80 something thousand miles pulled alot of weight some of those miles also, ive had bfgs also and to me there is no comparison, id go with the nittos for sure.


----------

